# Fibers & Calcium



## Boohbooh (Jul 22, 2002)

I have a question about fibres and calcium. I 'm using fibers right now for my IBS D/C and they seem to work good, I only still sometimes have horrible D attacks. Now i'm wondering should i try calcium next to the fibers or is that too much? Another question, isn't it bad to take calcium when you're a D/C type and so that the C wont' get worse?Okay last question LOL sorry i'm all new to this, i'm just learning how to deal with this all so i'm sorry i have lots of questions, but for those of you who take fibers, when do you take them? Before or after dinner? mornings? I take mine right after dinner, because when i take them first my appetite is totally gone.*edit* oooh and i forgot one thing..I heard Linda talking about multivitamines..is that a bad thing to take? Because last sunday i took vitamines and i had a major D attack in the night. Does that have anything to do with the vitamins? Thanks!  ~Syree


----------

